

Sparkfun down under load of SparkFun Free Day - white_eskimo
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php

======
white_eskimo
Looks like the issue is pretty widespread
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=sparkfun>

Seemed like a good idea at the time... Back to bed for me

------
sophacles
Dude, you put a link to an overloaded site on a popular link aggregator, this
doesn't really help anyone.

